# Bachmann 2-8-0 tender trucks--substitute



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This morning I received an email from Danny Sheehan in Australia asking some questions about a statement I made earlier.  I had mentioned in an earlier thread  that I was using Accucraft trucks on my Connie tender.  I  had to do this after the originals broke and Bachmann told me they didn't have any replacements and probably wouldn't for quite a while. This all happened before TOC informed us that the trucks could be repaired with longer screws.

Danny questioned how I was able to use the Accucraft tender trucks as they are too high and require major surgery to bring the tender to a proper height?  I totally agree as I learned the same thing.  I was later able to obtain a pair of Accucraft caboose trucks.  They are lower and worked perfectly.  They may not be prototypical, but they do work.  On my railroad that is all that counts.  

Here are some pictures of the trucks.  The height of the caboose truck is 25.15mm ((0.994") and the tender truck is 32.9mm (1.294").  That was measured from the table surface to the top of the bolster.  This measurement includes the height of the flange.  The first pictures show the trucks on the tender and caboose.  The last is a picture of the tender (silver) truck and caboose (black) truck.















































Chuck N


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

chuck,

I wish I had seen your re-do of the Connie trucks sooner! Yeah, it is major surgery to fix the Accucraft C21 trucks I received, to the tender. But I am getting there. I needed to lower the tender anyway. 

I really like the looks of the trucks you used. Very nice!


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Caboose trucks are almost identical to tender trucks, so this is a really good substitute. (I like the look of them better, too.)


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

They look great...what an super idea...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There were a couple of years between the time the original trucks broke and I obtained the Accucraft caboose trucks.  During that interval I had a couple of extra LGB passenger (D&RGW) car trucks that I used as a substitute.  They also worked fairly well, but didn't look all that great.

Thanks for the positive comments.

Chuck N


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Now thats what sharing is about, I have nt had the need to do that, but its just nice that some one took the trouble to say "Hey did you know....." 

Well done that man. 

R


----------



## wrgh (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Chuck,   Bill375 here.  Not to get off course here, but I was just wondering about those silver trucks in the picture above.   Are those accucraft trucks?   I've been scratchbuilding a 1:20 scale c-16 for the last year or so, and I've acquired most of the parts for the build from Accucraft, Trackside Details, Ozark Miniatures or scratchbuilt what I could not find.  I've not been able to locate any trucks like that, even some that are remotely close that I might be able to modify.  Which model were those trucks originally made for?  They look like a very good candidate for a c-16 model.  Very close to what I'm looking for, or at least close enough for me.  I've kind of resigned my self to the fact that I'm going to have to scratchbuild my trucks.  Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.     Thanks , Bill


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, I have checked the Accucraft web pages, is it the D&RGW Caboose Trucks you have used on your tender?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill: 

All I know is that they are Accucraft. I got them 3 or 4 years ago at Jim Stapleton's steamup. The vendor was Bob Pennock (CrossCreek Engineering) I think that they were loose, ie, unpackaged. So I don't know the original engine/tender. My only suggestion would be to send an email to Cliff at Accucraft with a copy of my picture and see if he has something similar. 

Thanks for your note on the Bachmann forum about the shims. I was reading it the day my K-27 locked up. 

Rockwood Central:  Yes, they are identical to the trucks on my D&RGW caboose(s) (I have 2 short and one long).  The trucks are the same on all three.

Chuck N


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Those look like Accucraft C-16 tender trucks (268 Bumblebee, in this case). 

They're unusual trucks, and probably incorrect for the early C-16 (No. 42), now that I look at them. I'll have to think about swapping mine out.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Vance:

I just looked at color pictures of #268 at ghostdepot.com.  The tender trucks that I have are identical to the ones he shows in his 1939 steam roster under #268.  They are even the same silver color.

Chuck N.


----------

